

Things you need to know about gamification - followmylee
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/03/three-things-about-gamification/

======
Clotho
>Gamification has to embrace the power of stories

Arguably making lists for the pleasure of crossing items off is a form of
gamefication that pre-dates the dialogue. Like tic-tac-toe it is both popular
and lacks narrative.

